# New Grizzly Router Table $129 shipped



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice lookin little table for the money, I think I might buy this just to have a second spare table for the horizontal at that price kinda hard to beat, T10432 Router Table with Stand


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Posted that one many times some of the members got one but no feed back (reviews) from them as yet..,,Last time I check on them out of stock until the last part of July...

But it can't hurt to repost it, great table for the price..

Just a small note if you are going to use the table for a Horz.setup use the same fence that comes with it,the fence only needs to be 4 1/2" tall..with a cut down router mount base plate to just slip in the fence in some slots, just a quick way to make a Horz..router table..

===



Tommyt654 said:


> Nice lookin little table for the money, I think I might buy this just to have a second spare table for the horizontal at that price kinda hard to beat, T10432 Router Table with Stand


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

So your saying you posted this one many times before even though its a new item only on sale from July-August, Grizzly.com® -- Online Catalog. Was it $119 or the original $169 when you posted?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Tom

If I recall it was 129.oo listed as your price and it was back in May 15th. or about that..

I should say I'm a big fan of Grizzy at one time they called me the Grizzy man on the forum because I posted so many links to them..most said I was getting a kick back but not true..now it's MLCS because of the free shipping ..

but after 19,000 posted items it's hard to recall all of them..




=======



Tommyt654 said:


> So your saying you posted this one many times before even though its a new item only on sale from July-August, Grizzly.com® -- Online Catalog. Was it $119 or the original $169 when you posted?


----------

